# incontinence, lower abdominal pain, bloating



## Rockymtn12 (Jul 26, 2015)

I feel like I'm an unwilling participant in a cruel social experiment. I slowly leak clear, foul smelling liquid 24/7. I also have abdominal pain. It started in about April 2015 and has slowly gotten worse. It only takes about 15 minutes before it feels like I've sat in a shallow puddle of liquid. Going anywhere (including work) is a nightmare. BM are sometimes urgent but I occasionally have diarrhea. The colonoscopy and blood tests have come back negative, I have an appt. to discuss a defecogram in early March. I don't know if I can wait that long. I'm waiting for a call from the physical therapy place to set up an appt. for biofeedback. Somehow I don't think it will change anything. I've read some articles that lead me to believe I may have pelvic floor dysfunction. Anyone have this same problem? Any advice?


----------



## cartersmommy (Apr 15, 2010)

I am currently having a similiar issue. Except I have the never ending messy poop that you can wipe for days. No matter how clean I think I wipe usings babys wipes etc I look into my panties a hr later and there is stool. I currently am 27 weeks pregnant and my Obgyn thinks I could have pelvic floor dysfunction and told me adter the baby i can do physical therapy. Are you experiencing any of those symptoms?


----------

